# Killdeer Plains Youth Hunt



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

My son got drawn for Killdeer Plains youth hunt on 1/19. We have never been, is it worth going? Any info much appreciated. Thanks,Mo


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Lots of deer your son should have a great time 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I'd go for sure.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Very good hunt! Lot's deer and lot's trophy bucks.If you don't go shoot me a PM...I know of a few kids that would love to go.


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

GO! It is the best hunt out there, lots of deer and flat ground. My brothers boy took his first deer there last weekend, they saw over 100 deer before 10:00am.


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks guys! We went and had a blast, no deer but that happens with 12 year olds. We saw over 100 deer. They were herded up, we saw two herds of 10 in the ealy morning, had to walk so sat by a field. I nodded off and herd him texting, so I said, any deer int he field, HE YELLS OH MY GOD! I look up and there are 65 deer int he middle of the field, ALL Staring at us and Him yelling! he launched a shot at a Big Buck but the way his barrel was shaking, didn't hit nothing but a big tree! I laughed all day! Thanks for the guidance to go. When we left they had one doe tagged at 1-- Thanks, Mo


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Big Mo said:


> ! he launched a shot at a Big Buck but the way his barrel was shaking, didn't hit nothing but a big tree! I laughed all day! Thanks for the guidance to go. When we left they had one doe tagged at 1-- Thanks, Mo


LOL...got to love those youth hunt's! All those deer and only one doe checked in by 1p! He wasn't the only one that got a "big fat tree"..lol Glad you guy's had fun


----------



## Makee98 (Jan 24, 2013)

I got drawn for a youth muzzleloader hunt that is taking place this saturday. I was drawn for unit H parking lot L. What unit and lot were you hunting in? any tips as to where to go? Anything would be appreciated!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Makee98 said:


> I got drawn for a youth muzzleloader hunt that is taking place this saturday. I was drawn for unit H parking lot L. What unit and lot were you hunting in? any tips as to where to go? Anything would be appreciated!


Ask the ranger when you check in where you shoould go in your section.Take their advice their usually spot on. Good Luck!


----------



## Makee98 (Jan 24, 2013)

Big Mo said:


> How did you guys do???


Well we seen a lot of deer....25 does and 2 small bucks but I missed twice so we didn't get them. We only had 12 hunters so the deer were just circling everyone on the ice but we couldn't get them cuz the ice wasn't thick enough for us to go on. All in all the ranger said they got 1 doe and a 4 pt in total yesterday


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

Makee98 said:


> Well we seen a lot of deer....25 does and 2 small bucks but I missed twice so we didn't get them.


Sounds like you had a good time and sometimes missing is just another part of hunting.


----------



## Makee98 (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah any day in the woods is a good day especially when you are on them deer


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Having fun is the most important aspect of the hunt. I alway's said that not getting one mean's a little less work at the end of the day


----------

